# Companion dog show with obedience



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

COMPANION DOG SHOW WITH OBEDIENCE

SUNDAY 19th SEPTEMBER

CENTRAL PARK, DARTFORD, KENT​
ENTRIES FROM 11am, JUDGING STARTS - PEDIGREE 12noon, NOVELTY 2pm​
PEDIGREE CLASSES - judge - Dave Howe (Mascotts)
puppy, junior, gundog, hound & terrier, working, pastoral, toy & utility, open, veteran

NOVELTY CLASSES - judge - Charlene Chapman
best crossbreed dog, best crosbreed bitch, best rescue, best condition, waggiest tail, companion dog club, most appealing eyes, special veteran (10yrs and over), brace, most handsome dog, prettiest bitch, judges favourite. junior and adult handling.

plus a baby puppy class for puppies under 6mths old.

OBEDIENCE CLASSES - 
Starters - heel on lead, recall on lead, 30 second stay on lead.
Improvers - heel on lead, heel free, recall, 1 min sit and 2 min down stay.
Expert - heel free, test 'A' recall, retrieve, 1 min sit and 2 min down stay.

ROSETTES 1st - 6th IN EVERY CLASS, SPECIALS FOR - BEST IN SHOW, RESERVE BEST IN SHOW, BEST PUPPY, BEST CROSSBREED, BEST NOVELTY, RESERVE BEST NOVELTY

PROCEEDS TO THE BRENT SCOUT GROUP


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

Oooo - I'll come if I can! We like a bit of obedience! :thumbup: (Not all that good at it, but . . . .)


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sounds greats!! It's in my diary:thumbup:


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I am having trouble finding a judge for the pedigree classes  Everyone I have asked is busy!
Would anyone like to judge them? It's usually quite a big show, last year about 200 dogs were entered.

Thanks


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Half the money raised will go to Prodogs direct to help Ben Ben puppy


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Have you found a judge yet?


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Yes. Dave Howe (Mascotts)


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

A BIG thank you to kent premium dog foods for sponsoring the show and providing a 2kg bag of food for every 1st place winner.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

bump ...............


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Tollisty said:


> I am having trouble finding a judge for the pedigree classes  Everyone I have asked is busy!
> Would anyone like to judge them? It's usually quite a big show, last year about 200 dogs were entered.
> 
> Thanks


damn. i would have done it for you. i was away when you posted.

good luck with the show


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Don't forget


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> Don't forget


I haven't forgotten, we will be there 

Any idea what time jnr handling will be? xx


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

It will be after the pedigree classes. Couldn't tell you what time, depends how many dogs enter!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

I kinda knew you was going to say that :lol: Bit of a silly question for me to ask 
It should be ok, lewis has a footy match sunday morning, so I'm going to come with the dogs for the pedigree judging then I going to get my mum to bring Lewis up after his game :thumbup: xx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Great Show!!! well run and we thoughly enjoyed our day :thumbup:

Daisy got a 4th in HUGE puppy class
Then 3rd in another big jnr class

And Maisie got a 3rd in the HUGE toy/utility class

There was some very very nice dog there yesterday :thumbup:

Lewis didn't make it for jnr handling as his footy match went on to long


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

well done ,glad you had a great time x


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

We had 140 dogs entered and raised £400 :thumbup:

A BIG thank you to everyone that came along 

Thank you also to Kent premium dog foods that provided prizes for all 1st place winners. Photos of all the winners will be put on their website Kent Premium Dog Food Supplies


Best in show, reserve best in show, best puppy. Plus the judge Dave Howe.


Best novelty and reserve best novelty. Plus judge Charlene chapman


The winners of the expert obedience class plus judge Karen Smith


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Photos of all the winners COMPANION DOG SHOW with OBEDIENCE - THE WINNERS !!!


----------

